# My GA16DE turbo dyno results.



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Dynoed the 200 tonight on a Dynojet. 

HS turbo kit 
Extrude Honed T28
Greddy Type S BOV
370CC injectors 
S14 MAF 
Forge FMIC
JWT NA cams 
HS 2.5" DP 
Stock Cat.
Andreas Miko 3" exhaust. 
mild port and polish with Swain coatings 
JWT ecu 
14 PSI of boost 

249.5 WHp @6800 
211.7 TQ @ 4700

On par with Mike's car, the dynojet usually dyno's a bit higher than a dynapak. Turbo cams are on order, will re-dyno after they are installed. 

Thanks to Mike and Mike, (Hot Shot and JWT) making this possible for us GA16 owners!


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Nice numbers Wes, all that patience and hard work finally paid of big time!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

holy shit wes....im damn impressed...that beat mikes...right? damnnnnnnnnn....nice ass work playa hahah
tommy


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hey wes- why is your torque so much different than your whp? that looks like a hondas dyno, (not a put down, just sayin that the torque and hp numbers are so far off...)nice work though man...you deserve the shit
tommy


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Huh?*

Have you seen a Honda Dyno? The torque is flat from 4200 to cut off are you not following where the lines cross?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

very nice numbers :thumbup: 
and the torque curve is nice and flat after 5250.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> very nice numbers :thumbup:
> and the torque curve is nice and flat after 5250.


You mean 4200, look at those lines again


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

wes said:


> Dynoed the 200 tonight on a Dynojet.
> 
> HS turbo kit
> Extrude Honed T28
> ...


Nice work Wes. Usualy Dnyopacks make more hp than dynojets but if you adjust the dynopack for a 8 second sweep, they read pretty much like a dynojet.

I think you now have the GA16 power record.

Mike


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wes... real nice work.. but i guess that means mike is gonna have to fight back...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

w00t nice work man!... and when the weather gets nice, get her out to a track... we want times!!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Nice work Wes. Usualy Dnyopacks make more hp than dynojets but if you adjust the dynopack for a 8 second sweep, they read pretty much like a dynojet.
> 
> I think you now have the GA16 power record.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike. I always thought it was the opposite. Regardless I was SHOCKED with the numbers. I expected 220ish, tops. I am VERY curious to see what the turbo cams will do....


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

WOW! Great results wes :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Great results wes!

Do you have any pics of the completed install up on your site?

EDIT: I checked out your site. Looks really good too!


----------



## TeamFrontline (Jul 16, 2003)

damn must be nice.............what about a video or some 1/4 mile runs i wanna know what it can do


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Is there any vid footage of the dyno pull?
I doubt the track is even open in his neck of the woods.


----------



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

*Oh, dear lord, no!*

Congrats Wes! Correct me if I'm wrong, but you're running 14psi without an Aquamist type system? The NPM 200sx-t has water spray and I'm wondering if you think water injection is necessary for the amount of power/boost you're adding to the engine?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well I'm not Wes but if I'm running around that level, the MAF is close to maxxing out... when it leans out that's very dangerous so I would say the water injection is a great safety measure to have! 

Besides, you don't run that kind of power daily anways! :cheers:


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Thats freaking amazing wes, when spring comes up, you have to setup your car against some 350z's and Mustangs (for those punks at svtperformance.com who can only talk trash about imports and bragging about how they have forged internals refusing to believe the SR and GA had the same thing). Whats a 350z pull stock on a dyno anyways? Only 230hp isn't it? And why would it be dangerous for the car to run without an aquamist system? There were 1000hp supras running stupidly high amounts of boost that didn't have aquamist because it didn't come out yet, it doesn't really sound like a necessity at all, just another safety measure (which isn't bad at all then again). Since the 240sx maf seems to be maxing out now both for NPM and Wes's car, is there a better maf that can be used as a replacement? Can't wait till Spring to see some quarter miles videos on both your cars Mike and Wes. If this car even has the slightest chance of hitting 12's, even 12.99 (my goal in life is just to own a car that can do 12's)without having to gut the car, then I'll keep my 200sx and try my best to follow in both of your footsteps, though I'll still try to get a 240sx fastback to work on afterwards


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

wes said:


> Thanks Mike. I always thought it was the opposite. Regardless I was SHOCKED with the numbers. I expected 220ish, tops. I am VERY curious to see what the turbo cams will do....


We got about 8 more hp with the turbo cams, kinda scary huh?

Mike


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> We got about 8 more hp with the turbo cams, kinda scary huh?
> 
> Mike


When will they start selling the cams???


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Thanks*

I appreciate the kind words. I have swain coatings so that is why I feel 14 PSI is pretty safe. I WILL be running the water injection system though. Mainly for longevity at track days and the like. The numbers are rock solid thus far. Coolant temp. never above 180ish, EGT's nice and solid. Turbo spools quick (4200 full boost). The swain coatings and Extrude Hone have worked as expected...

I hope the turbo cams make that much power on my car, over 250 would be insane. The results far exceded my expectations!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

wes said:


> You mean 4200, look at those lines again


ya im a bit blind  probably was tired when i posted...

aquamist is a very good safety measure, but doesnt seem to be a problem running w/o so far.

hm, since the MAF must be maxing out, whats going to be our options now? maybe JWT can do some more reprogramming for the 300ZX TT maf?

anyways, keep up the good work Wes.


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Shouldn't you be posting up a dyno or something soon too as well AzN? I remember reading a while ago about your hotshot turbo kit, but I only saw pictures of it out of the box and not actually on your car. Do the plugs for the maf's have to match or is that just to make life a hell of a lot easier? Cause searching for another Nissan maf thats plug and play sounds like tedious work.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

wes, ive been following you, since your ad22vf brake upgrade.. im glad to see the years of work has finally paid off.. i also know that you always have answered any questions i have asked you, You get an A+ in my book


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

FANTASTIC!!!!! Nice to see all your hard work paying off.... :thumbup:
I knew the extrude hone and head work would make a nice jump...

I'm still runnning 2 1/2 exhaust with no headwork or extrude hone.. So its nice to finally see someone else be the Guinea pig for a change....hahaha ...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

psulemon said:


> wes... real nice work.. but i guess that means mike is gonna have to fight back...



HAHA nawwww.. just plan on going on as before... There are a few things we couldn't really do until all the "bolt on" testing was finished.. We first had to prove it could be done and done safely. As Wes waited for us to get the programming, manifold configuration and other things done he was able to jump ahead with a few other goodies.. 

I'm pretty sure I predicted this talking with Wes before he dyno'd a few weeks ago... but no one knows until its strapped down and ran.. Nice to see a handful of us pushing the envolope, so to speak.. :thumbup: 

It's not about fighting back, it's about sharing info and learning from each other....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> HAHA nawwww.. just plan on going on as before... There are a few things we couldn't really do until all the "bolt on" testing was finished.. We first had to prove it could be done and done safely. As Wes waited for us to get the programming, manifold configuration and other things done he was able to jump ahead with a few other goodies..
> 
> I'm pretty sure I predicted this talking with Wes before he dyno'd a few weeks ago... but no one knows until its strapped down and ran.. Nice to see a handful of us pushing the envolope, so to speak.. :thumbup:
> 
> It's not about fighting back, it's about sharing info and learning from each other....


AMEN to that. Like I said in my post. NO ONE would be able to do this if it wasn't for your car and everyone's effort. 

I will be doing a few mor ethings in the coming months that should make more power but will ultimately totally max out the MAF and injectors. Perhaps an FPR and a 4 bar setup is in order. I am trying to get ahols of Clark to get his input on a few things. 

I always try and preach for people to do reserch until they are sick of it. I feel my project results are a testament to hard work and researching things properly, not just throwing together a kit. 

Another dyno. will be coming once I get the JWT turbo cams.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Woot*

The 200 PASSED EMISSIONS to boot. No CEL and no problems with the OBD2 test. Thanks JWT! And to think, all this through the HS EGR setup and the stock cat.


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

wes said:


> The 200 PASSED EMISSIONS to boot. No CEL and no problems with the OBD2 test. Thanks JWT! And to think, all this through the HS EGR setup and the stock cat.


Phew! That's good to hear. I assume you passed the visual too. I was getting a little worried when my tags expire later this year. Awesome work...I'm glad to hear it's finally paid off and finally installed. Congrats on your pregnancy. You've put a lot of hard work into your car and the nissan community inspite of your busy personal life. Keep it up!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

xxskaboomx said:


> Phew! That's good to hear. I assume you passed the visual too. I was getting a little worried when my tags expire later this year. Awesome work...I'm glad to hear it's finally paid off and finally installed. Congrats on your pregnancy. You've put a lot of hard work into your car and the nissan community inspite of your busy personal life. Keep it up!


Wes you're pregnant too!? :jawdrop:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Thanks guys!*

Yes we are in our 12th week thank the lord. My wif eand I miscarried during the summer (major drag) so the fact that we made it this far is a relief!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Wes, you're 200 has always been one of my favorites back when it was the small sentra.net community forums way back when. Great job on the car and can't wait to see more updates.


----------



## nismo18 (Jan 9, 2003)

Thats awesome. Is that pretty much your whole goal or are you 
going to try and get more out of it?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Thanks guys!*

I am going to try and get more out of it as I still have the JWT turbo cams to install, if I break 250 I will be happy. 

If I redo the fuel system and do water injection I will try for more, otherwise it is pretty much maxed right now.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Keep us updated, no doubt.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Lol.. oh.. settling for 250 eh?.. i bet with aquamist/Z32 MAF/ bigger injectors, and fuel upgrade... with turbo cams.. i am guessing 300HP.. (probably around 19-20 psi)


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Chuck said:


> Lol.. oh.. settling for 250 eh?.. i bet with aquamist/Z32 MAF/ bigger injectors, and fuel upgrade... with turbo cams.. i am guessing 300HP.. (probably around 19-20 psi)


Maybe close, on one pass, with a broken rod/rod bolts after that run... I guess we will see though.


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

wes said:


> Thanks Mike. I always thought it was the opposite. Regardless I was SHOCKED with the numbers. I expected 220ish, tops. I am VERY curious to see what the turbo cams will do....


man i have never seen those #'s from any other turbo car in my life 
man that thing must be 9's or something 

how are you gonna control that HP beast 
and how are you gonna drive it on the street??


:balls:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Huh?*



1 WICKED SE-R said:


> man i have never seen those #'s from any other turbo car in my life
> man that thing must be 9's or something
> 
> how are you gonna control that HP beast
> ...


Your kidding right. Cause if your being a dick I will tell you what I really think.


----------



## DriftVader (Jan 12, 2004)

my crx has the same numbers same curves too


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

im thinking that that is a dyno of like a rocket ship or something like that 
i would guess at that HP you would be running rocket fuel ...right?


:balls:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

1 WICKED SE-R said:


> im thinking that that is a dyno of like a rocket ship or something like that
> i would guess at that HP you would be running rocket fuel ...right?
> 
> 
> :balls:


Yeah pretty much. I know a guy that has a totaled SE-R , doesn't run, and I WASTED him baaaad. I put like multiple bus lenghts on that car.....

I do have the propane injection, and the tornado in the intake gives me KILLER spool up! That is what allowed me to make more HP....


----------



## DriftVader (Jan 12, 2004)

wes said:


> Yeah pretty much. I know a guy that has a totaled SE-R , doesn't run, and I WASTED him baaaad. I put like multiple bus lenghts on that car.....
> 
> I do have the propane injection, and the tornado in the intake gives me KILLER spool up! That is what allowed me to make more HP....


lol ur a good sport wes


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

yeah just messing around
boost is by far better than no boost


:balls:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont think you were jk...i think you couldnt come up with any more insults...oh, i cant wait to see those 1000 cc injectors and your TRIPLE ball bearing turbo...nice....(Cough...LIAR...Cough!!!) :dumbass:


----------



## DriftVader (Jan 12, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i dont think you were jk...i think you couldnt come up with any more insults...oh, i cant wait to see those 1000 cc injectors and your TRIPLE ball bearing turbo...nice....(Cough...LIAR...Cough!!!) :dumbass:


yea think? your a genius


----------



## DriftVader (Jan 12, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i dont think you were jk...i think you couldnt come up with any more insults...oh, i cant wait to see those 1000 cc injectors and your TRIPLE ball bearing turbo...nice....(Cough...LIAR...Cough!!!) :dumbass:


I didnt know u needed a roll cage for a 18sec car
did nhra change some rules


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

DriftVader said:


> I didnt know u needed a roll cage for a 18sec car
> did nhra change some rules




HAHAHAHAHA....nice...i actually sold that for my Hotshot/custom made manifold...for my turbo...but yea...18 seconds huh...damnnnn...thats pretty slow...i didnt know i didnt need one! all this time and all that money for nothin...damn...im sure your old ass 89 crx can do some damage to wes's car huh...HAHAH..keep it up...in 10 more years, it legally qualifies as a CLASSIC, and you can get one of those cool liscence plates...peace playa


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn newbies...dont you guys have your own thread in this forum?


----------



## DriftVader (Jan 12, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> HAHAHAHAHA....nice...i actually sold that for my Hotshot/custom made manifold...for my turbo...but yea...18 seconds huh...damnnnn...thats pretty slow...i didnt know i didnt need one! all this time and all that money for nothin...damn...im sure your old ass 89 crx can do some damage to wes's car huh...HAHAH..keep it up...in 10 more years, it legally qualifies as a CLASSIC, and you can get one of those cool liscence plates...peace playa


my crx proably could while on my way to the grocery store, or on my bike or we can race through the field in my bronco but if u wanna go nissan 2 nissan i'll just drive my rb25 s14


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

1 WICKED SE-R said:


> man i have never seen those #'s from any other turbo car in my life
> man that thing must be 9's or something
> 
> how are you gonna control that HP beast
> ...


Man, posts like yours pisses me off. If you were joking, you sure as hell didn't sound like that after reading this post.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

This thread kinda turned to shit fast. I still really like your ride Wes, even though people can't take half this shit to PM.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

DriftVader said:


> my crx proably could while on my way to the grocery store, or on my bike or we can race through the field in my bronco but if u wanna go nissan 2 nissan i'll just drive my rb25 s14


Why are you posting in a GA16 thread in the first place?, if you don't have anything worth while to add to the conversation, then don't post 


try the CRX Forum.....its somewhere that way -------------->


----------



## DriftVader (Jan 12, 2004)

myoung said:


> Why are you posting in a GA16 thread in the first place?, if you don't have anything worth while to add to the conversation, then don't post
> 
> 
> try the CRX Forum.....its somewhere that way -------------->


you know i gota black lab too should i join a black lab forum?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

DriftVader said:


> you know i gota black lab too should i join a black lab forum?


Sure if you want to learn more about your black lab...............

18 posts and you've shown you can be a pretty good smart ass... wanna be here for your 20th?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Owned...hahhaa...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

bananate him!.. i have over like 2000 posts with all my Sn's that have gotten banned, so i know what it takes to get banned.. i say BAN THEE


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea...he hurt my feelings... everyone close to me knows about the time my car got beat by that black lab, and he has to go and rub it in my face? ..im sayin, it was a fast ass dog, and i had an extra person in the car...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Chuck said:


> bananate him!.. i have over like 2000 posts with all my Sn's that have gotten banned, so i know what it takes to get banned.. i say BAN THEE


That's not something you should be proud of....


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

Wow if I can post ontopic still I gota give props to Wes and his GA16 for 14psi on stock internals, 14...holy solid motor Batman!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Chillboy said:


> Wow if I can post ontopic still I gota give props to Wes and his GA16 for 14psi on stock internals, 14...holy solid motor Batman!


Chillboy... we would love to hear something about your Turbo'd Spec V.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Hey*

This is a thread about my dyno results. I dealt with the harsh words, it was over. Let it rest and if you don;t have something to say about the topic. 

DON'T FREAKIN POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey wes, i constantly go to wes.nissanpower.com, and i am obsessed with seeimg new updated information.. can you take more pictures or something so it will calm me down!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Whoa take it easy man.*



Chuck said:


> Hey wes, i constantly go to wes.nissanpower.com, and i am obsessed with seeimg new updated information.. can you take more pictures or something so it will calm me down!


Anyway just for you. Crappy but new pic. 

http://www.wes.nissanpower.com/whats_new.html


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Geat numbers!!!!! :thumbup: 
Mind if I ask how much money it took to get a GA to 250hp? 
GA POWA!!!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> Geat numbers!!!!! :thumbup:
> Mind if I ask how much money it took to get a GA to 250hp?
> GA POWA!!!



Less than a SR20DET swap into a GA platform car.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

wes said:


> Dynoed the 200 tonight on a Dynojet.
> 
> HS turbo kit
> Extrude Honed T28
> ...


Nice bro!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

UNISH25 said:


> Nice bro!


Why did you post the recalilbration thing and then edit it? The crossover point is on par with my previous dyno's. Different machine's different places.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

UNISH25 said:


> Nice bro!


Looks like 5250 to me?

Mike


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Looks like 5250 to me?
> 
> Mike


HAHA, Mike we were replying to his original post at the same time.... only to quote an edited post.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

wes said:


> HAHA, Mike we were replying to his original post at the same time.... only to quote an edited post.


Me dumb dumb!
Made mistake so edited it like within a minute. Realized TQ & HP cross at 5252 not 5656. Srry..Yeah too many equations in the brain that the numbers start to get mixed around in there.

(Torque x RPM) / 5,252 = Horsepower

Thats why TQ=HP at 5252 Rpms! See? Equations make sense!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey wes, can you get videos of the car? i want to hear that greddy type s.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Chuck said:


> Hey wes, can you get videos of the car? i want to hear that greddy type s.


It recuirculates...


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Way to go Wes, great to see some one pushing the envelope.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> damn newbies...dont you guys have your own thread in this forum?


HEY NOW


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

DriftVader said:


> you know i gota black lab too should i join a black lab forum?


yes yes you should :loser:
oh ya and one question tho I know to get those numbers your boostin the hell out of the ga but how much boost should you have for everyday driving but still have more than good numbers???I wanna turbo my ga16 but I dunno where to start


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

studeringaaron said:


> yes yes you should :loser:
> oh ya and one question tho I know to get those numbers your boostin the hell out of the ga but how much boost should you have for everyday driving but still have more than good numbers???I wanna turbo my ga16 but I dunno where to start


Maybe read and study more about motors and turbo.

Mike


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

PERSONALLY, i think that dyno numbers should be generated using the amount of boost that you drive on everyday...turning up the boost simply for the sake of "bragging rights" doesnt make sense to me, because when those cars leave the dyno, they turn down the boost, and in turn, it turns down the power...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> PERSONALLY, i think that dyno numbers should be generated using the amount of boost that you drive on everyday...turning up the boost simply for the sake of "bragging rights" doesnt make sense to me, because when those cars leave the dyno, they turn down the boost, and in turn, it turns down the power...


HUH? MY car pretty much stays on "High Boost". It doesn;t mean you have to floor it and make full boost from every stop light. Besides the point is to make as much power as possible. That's what is so fun. How many he check out my 200hp daily driver threads do you want to see?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> HUH? MY car pretty much stays on "High Boost". It doesn;t mean you have to floor it and make full boost from every stop light. Besides the point is to make as much power as possible. That's what is so fun. How many he check out my 200hp daily driver threads do you want to see?




no...i wasnt making a personal comment to you or to anyone else on the forums...i dont even know what you run a daily basis...i was just sayin...i didnt read the thread, only the last page, so i dunno if i jumped into a discussion or whatever...but yea, no personal things were meant


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> Maybe read and study more about motors and turbo.
> 
> Mike


I am reading everything I can get my hands on and you reading what you guys say on here is helping too :fluffy:


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

Just like Wes said: *MY car pretty much stays on "High Boost". *
My boost controller is always set to 14 psi, but how often do I actually reach that high of boost? Not very often, especially once the lead boost foot wears off I don't really floor it as often. The biggest reason being the slick winter roads don't promote that kind of driving.

So my personal reply to the daily driven dyno numbers is that they should be tested to their full extent. It's hard to say what boost you run on a daily basis. Sometimes when you're taking it easy and shifting early you won't spool up the turbo that much at all. Let's stick to the high horsepower dyno numbers and show those honda boys the little sentra/200sx 1.6 is a force to be reckoned with! 

I'm going to be dyno tuning my car late spring once I get my exhaust and turbo cams installed. I'm looking forward to seeing the progress of "project sweet 16". Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

xxskaboomx said:


> Just like Wes said: *MY car pretty much stays on "High Boost". *
> My boost controller is always set to 14 psi, but how often do I actually reach that high of boost? Not very often, especially once the lead boost foot wears off I don't really floor it as often. The biggest reason being the slick winter roads don't promote that kind of driving.
> 
> So my personal reply to the daily driven dyno numbers is that they should be tested to their full extent. It's hard to say what boost you run on a daily basis. Sometimes when you're taking it easy and shifting early you won't spool up the turbo that much at all. Let's stick to the high horsepower dyno numbers and show those honda boys the little sentra/200sx 1.6 is a force to be reckoned with!
> ...


I put on a Joe P MBC last week and I was running it and noticed that the performance sucked with it! I know it has a LITTLE drilled into the housing so that the wastegate will close again but I think that hole is leaking a lot of air! So I took it off and now I'm running the stock wastegate set at 8-9 psi. Its cool cuz I get better mileage that way!


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Wes, you make very good point with that you don't use full boost all the time I have to bc and your dyno results are what they should be cuz that is the potential that the car has. Not that you need to use all of it all the time. Way to show those honda's something. Congrats... :thumbup:


----------



## GRIZZ00 (Dec 8, 2002)

*greddy emanage or jim wolf, somebody school me!*

has anyone thought about going with a piggyback fuel management system , like the e-manage by greddy, instead of jim wolfing it everytime????????? hey wes...just out of curiosity, about how much $$$ would the ecu setup u currently u have cost????


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I thought about it... but then I figured I'm not going to spend so much time on a car... its cheaper to just get the JWT ecu. 

ECU costs 565... price is always been...


----------



## GRIZZ00 (Dec 8, 2002)

James said:


> I thought about it... but then I figured I'm not going to spend so much time on a car... its cheaper to just get the JWT ecu.
> 
> ECU costs 565... price is always been...


what program is included for that price?


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

GRIZZ00 said:


> what program is included for that price?


Trying not to post too off topic but most any program is included in that price. You can get most any system set up for that price excluding nitrous oxide, water injection and those alike. 

The recommended thing to do is make sure you have all of your upgrades completed before reprogramming. JWT takes a while in turn around time and you will have to pay to have it upgraded. Get another ecu to send in to save money and time w/core charge.

Water injection cost around $380 extra big ones IIRC (it's been a while). Wes aren't you set up with the injectors, MAF, and cams?  I'm programmed for the cams but I haven't bought them yet. What dramatic difference do they make? If it's too good I might not want to know just yet...I just stopped spending so much time and money on my car and hearing the great benifits of the cams may cause some serious problems with the bank account and the woman


----------



## GRIZZ00 (Dec 8, 2002)

is there any way i can get just the hs turbo manifold???????? if so where, or is anyone selling one???????


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

GRIZZ00 said:


> is there any way i can get just the hs turbo manifold???????? if so where, or is anyone selling one???????


UUUH Hot Shot????


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sr20development sells them, and JGY might be able to part out a kit


----------



## vashna (Apr 6, 2003)

*quarter mile run ???????*

Hey wes, have you ever timed the car since to see what you can do in a quarter mile run ???????


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

vashna said:


> Hey wes, have you ever timed the car since to see what you can do in a quarter mile run ???????


Not Yet, it is winter here in WI that means lots of cold and snow....


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

wes said:


> Not Yet, it is winter here in WI that means lots of cold and snow....


I hear ya! And about your sig too. I'm sick of hearing I haven't gotten a reply from my assistant. We pay 5 cents a minute...USE THE PHONE.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey Wes, nice work, youre an inspiration to us all. I was curious, can i get dibs if you sell you JWT cams??


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> Hey Wes, nice work, youre an inspiration to us all. I was curious, can i get dibs if you sell you JWT cams??


Whoever pays first gets them.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

man, thems nice numbers. Gives us GA owners something to shoot for.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Chillboy said:


> Wow if I can post ontopic still I gota give props to Wes and his GA16 for 14psi on stock internals, 14...holy solid motor Batman!


How many miles do you have on your engine Wes? For your year of car I would assume less than me which means I still have a chance at boost before the engine gets too old. I take care of my engine as well as I can but there will still be a day when it will be to late to add turbo.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sfhellwig said:


> How many miles do you have on your engine Wes? For your year of car I would assume less than me which means I still have a chance at boost before the engine gets too old. I take care of my engine as well as I can but there will still be a day when it will be to late to add turbo.


I have 83,000 miles although the cylinder head was replaced at roughly 80,000 miles when I did the head work. Other than that it's a stock bottom end.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you got your headwork done locally, and for a good ass price, right? a price that we other ga16 owners wouldnt be able to get? i hope im wrong, but what would people like me end up paying for the same headwork you got done?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you got your headwork done locally, and for a good ass price, right? a price that we other ga16 owners wouldnt be able to get? i hope im wrong, but what would people like me end up paying for the same headwork you got done?


It was done locally but I did not get a hookup on the work. I got a reduced price on the coatings because I referred them to Swain and another customer basically coated 2 sprint car motors so they helped me out there, about $100 off. Good head work will run you at least $850 depending on what you want done. The swain coatings were another $400 on top of the headwork.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i know youve been asked this before, but how much was the headwork without th coatings?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i know youve been asked this before, but how much was the headwork without th coatings?


I paid around $800 IIRC. Places like JWT or DPR will charge a bit more and will ultimately probably be that much better.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> I paid around $800 IIRC. Places like JWT or DPR will charge a bit more and will ultimately probably be that much better.




hmmmm...maybe JGY can do this kind of thing...


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

*Im Confused, since when 240 whp on GA16DET*

Now I'm no noob around here, but just 6 months ago we were talking about 200 whp being the the limit for the GA16DET on stock internals @ roughly 10 psi being its a non turbo bottom without squirters. I guess what I am wondering is how could people have been so wrong? Or was it everyone was talkin out of their asses trying to make those of use who always felt the GA had potential to think/feel we were idiots.


I know you all remember the hundreds of threads about how the GA is weak and had little potential at all and how SR was the way to go. Like many of you I have been saving up for a VE swap but if a person wants a fast car that they can turbo and abuse cause a 30,000 JDM GA can be had for $600 or so, why not do that? If we can push 250 whp on a stock engine, even if ya blow a few up from time to time, its still cheaper than blowing up SR's.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Sentra_Industies said:


> Now I'm no noob around here, but just 6 months ago we were talking about 200 whp being the the limit for the GA16DET on stock internals @ roughly 10 psi being its a non turbo bottom without squirters. I guess what I am wondering is how could people have been so wrong? Or was it everyone was talkin out of their asses trying to make those of use who always felt the GA had potential to think/feel we were idiots.
> 
> 
> I know you all remember the hundreds of threads about how the GA is weak and had little potential at all and how SR was the way to go. Like many of you I have been saving up for a VE swap but if a person wants a fast car that they can turbo and abuse cause a 30,000 JDM GA can be had for $600 or so, why not do that? If we can push 250 whp on a stock engine, even if ya blow a few up from time to time, its still cheaper than blowing up SR's.
> ...


people once thught the world was flat too...


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

wes said:


> I have 83,000 miles although the cylinder head was replaced at roughly 80,000 miles when I did the head work. Other than that it's a stock bottom end.


Actually I meant to say you should have MORE miles than me, not less. However we are almost at the same miles so that is encouraging. Not too late. Now, about that affording it part. I'm finding that one difficult right now.....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentra_Industies said:


> Now I'm no noob around here, but just 6 months ago we were talking about 200 whp being the the limit for the GA16DET on stock internals @ roughly 10 psi being its a non turbo bottom without squirters. I guess what I am wondering is how could people have been so wrong? Or was it everyone was talkin out of their asses trying to make those of use who always felt the GA had potential to think/feel we were idiots.
> Just my 2 cents.


This was based on previous claims and not dyno proven results. Mike made 233 with his car and I made 249 not too long ago. So obviously 200 is not the limit we don;t know what the so called limit is. This is kind of situation dependant anyway as many factors come in to play when you talk about the limits of an engine and how someone blows their motor. Some people will not tune their car properly therefore they could possibly blow it up at 200 WHP whereas the same motor with proper fuel can make over 240 WHP. 

Yes there is a limit will components will break, we haven't hit it yet....


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

wes said:


> Yes there is a limit will components will break, we haven't hit it yet....


Question is, who will be the 'lucky' one to find out what that limit really is?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

aminidab said:


> Question is, who will be the 'lucky' one to find out what that limit really is?


We all voted and you won....hahaha  


To answer the other question, I tired to hit on this a little to start one of the recent articles..

_ "It can't be done; everyone knows the weak GA16 blows over 200hp!" "Why bother, just swap in a SR20" "It's just a 1.6?" These are only a small sample of the many comments we've heard during the last year. Urban legends, myths, and down right untruths have been perpetuated for quite some time regarding the performance possibilities of the GA16DE. The simple truth is that no one really knew the capabilities of this little Nissan powerplant. Perceptions and opinions have been based on assumptions and rumors. _ 

We used to be looked at as a humourous curiosity... but now that we can make a fully modified SE-R look really bad... the laughing has subsided.... 

The math is simple and obvious if you add the cost of a SR20 swap into a GA platform car..then all the bolt on mods to that SR20... The cost is much more expensive and you'll have maybe 145whp... even at the cheapest and lowest psi setup we made 165whp...


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

I demand a recount!  

Seriously though, I think we'll get some more info about how far a GA16 can safely be boosted when Mike K and JWT try out the 50 lb injector /cobra MAF setup.

I am really curious to see how far the GA16 can go, but for now I'm happy with the power I'm making.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

aminidab said:


> I demand a recount!
> 
> Seriously though, I think we'll get some more info about how far a GA16 can safely be boosted when Mike K and JWT try out the 50 lb injector /cobra MAF setup.
> 
> I am really curious to see how far the GA16 can go, but for now I'm happy with the power I'm making.


It's going to be interesting to see where it can go once those new modifications are tested.

As Wes knows.. we tuned and tested my car really conservatively. There is more there, As Wes showed with a little bigger exhaust and a little headwork,, Once Kojima, JWT, and Siaki finish I'm sure we will all be blown away by the results....or we'll see a little mushroom cloud coming from the direction of JWT...haha


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

myoung said:


> or we'll see a little mushroom cloud coming from the direction of JWT...haha


BTW, PM me if you need help with that  I love *BOOM!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> It's going to be interesting to see where it can go once those new modifications are tested.
> 
> As Wes knows.. we tuned and tested my car really conservatively. There is more there, As Wes showed with a little bigger exhaust and a little headwork,, Once Kojima, JWT, and Siaki finish I'm sure we will all be blown away by the results....or we'll see a little mushroom cloud coming from the direction of JWT...haha


HAHA true true....

I really would like to be the first one to test the 50 lb setup however I am not sure if that will happen like I want it too. I'm hoping the turbo cams will put me over 250, if so I'll be stoked enough to last a while.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Sentra_Industies said:


> Now I'm no noob around here, but just 6 months ago we were talking about 200 whp being the the limit for the GA16DET on stock internals @ roughly 10 psi being its a non turbo bottom without squirters. I guess what I am wondering is how could people have been so wrong? Or was it everyone was talkin out of their asses trying to make those of use who always felt the GA had potential to think/feel we were idiots.
> 
> 
> I know you all remember the hundreds of threads about how the GA is weak and had little potential at all and how SR was the way to go. Like many of you I have been saving up for a VE swap but if a person wants a fast car that they can turbo and abuse cause a 30,000 JDM GA can be had for $600 or so, why not do that? If we can push 250 whp on a stock engine, even if ya blow a few up from time to time, its still cheaper than blowing up SR's.
> ...


A JDM SR20 can be had for as little as $275

Mike


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> A JDM SR20 can be had for as little as $275
> 
> Mike


Well this all goes back to in the old days they looked at 1 hp per cubic inch as pretty good. Then came 100 hp per liter as being a good objective, then came VTec and VE for us and that was broke naturally. 

Could you imagine if these numbers that you guys are getting were from the factory? That would mean even more economic death for the domestics that cant come near that. 

Now you guys are actually pushing the 200 hp per liter threshold on a non variable cam engine which we can all aggree was inconceivable a year ago. 

I think its great. Its all the kind of innovation that one can only dream of. You are the pioneers. 

Now, what is also important is with these sustained power numbers, what are the MPG look like?

Where can a JDM SR20 be had for $275??????? Tell me!!!!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

im guesing the GA's head gasket gives at 20psi.. and the block will stand.. ehhh.. 50psi.. hehe..cast iron OWNS


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Wes, I believe you mentioned you had installed an EGT gauge. Where did you install the probe? Any pictures?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Sentra_Industies said:


> Well this all goes back to in the old days they looked at 1 hp per cubic inch as pretty good. Then came 100 hp per liter as being a good objective, then came VTec and VE for us and that was broke naturally.
> 
> Could you imagine if these numbers that you guys are getting were from the factory? That would mean even more economic death for the domestics that cant come near that.
> 
> ...


Sokken, a japanese engine importer right down the street. I buy them all the time for that amount, nice cherry engines too.

Mike


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

aminidab said:


> Wes, I believe you mentioned you had installed an EGT gauge. Where did you install the probe? Any pictures?


It is technically welded at the end of the cylinder 3 primary, but the sensor tip protrudes into the collector.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

got mine in the center








-dave


----------



## niss200sx (Mar 12, 2004)

*Dollars And Cents + Time Spent= Satisfaction*

I'm planning on either doing a gti-r swap or building my GA up with most or all the things you have done, and contimplate a swap later on and using interchangable parts to build up the GTi-R( turbo,ecu,msd,etc.). All my reseach into the gti-r has got me thinking in dollars and cents. Comparitivly the gti-r has much more hp and tq capabilities, but the damage to my wallet might spread the job out for over the course of a couple of years. A GA on the other hand would obviously be quicker and cheaper to build only because i already have the engine. How much money you have into your GA? Are satisfied enough with the GA build up to stop working on your Nissan? HAHA as if thats possible.
You have a great Nissan 200sx, inside and out. 
Thanks for your help,
NIss200sx


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

niss200sx said:


> I'm planning on either doing a gti-r swap or building my GA up with most or all the things you have done, and contimplate a swap later on and using interchangable parts to build up the GTi-R( turbo,ecu,msd,etc.). All my reseach into the gti-r has got me thinking in dollars and cents. Comparitivly the gti-r has much more hp and tq capabilities, but the damage to my wallet might spread the job out for over the course of a couple of years. A GA on the other hand would obviously be quicker and cheaper to build only because i already have the engine. How much money you have into your GA? Are satisfied enough with the GA build up to stop working on your Nissan? HAHA as if thats possible.
> You have a great Nissan 200sx, inside and out.
> Thanks for your help,
> NIss200sx


Thanks for the kind words. I have too much in to it. You could do a GTI-R swap for what I have spent that's for sure. I am happy but I am currently changing my setup. Re-doing the MAF and fuel systemto allow more headroom.


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

dave_f, for the love of god, please build me a manifold. Sigh.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dreadsword said:


> dave_f, for the love of god, please build me a manifold. Sigh.



for real


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Lots of great things may be said about the dyno and your car Wes, but I'd rather just say "awesome" a few times to myself.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

dreadsword said:


> dave_f, for the love of god, please build me a manifold. Sigh.


I have been catching up on a lot of my projects and am starting to get some free time. I have been thinking about giving manifold fabrication another crack, if there is enough interest from the GA community. Its all preliminary right now, but I was thinking about a log style manifold. I am also toying with the idea of fabricating some other go fast goodies for the B13 and Ga16de cars.
-dave


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed, Dave!
--Rod.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

after screwing around with this.. ive figured how to make a log manifold in about 5 minutes.. lol... and i could make it relativly cheaply too.. if i could only get a flanging company to provide me with the flange for the head.. hell, id be selling manifolds for like less than 150$..


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey Chuck - I know you can buy Hotshot flanges (at least I'm pretty sure you can). Or, that place that sells the log manifold weld-yourself kits sells flanges - I'll have to dig up the name - they're cheap. Anyway, hookup some of that and I'll buy a $150 manifold for sure...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Well. its a log style manifold dude.. the pulse one im making is taking alot more time than i thought.. well.. not really.. lack of tooling.. until later today.. if i had a bad ass cutting tool, it wouldnt take but a few minutes.. until welding.. only thing is.. im not a professional.. nor would i want to be considered one, im just a average joe daily mechanic wannabe.. who knows too much.. lol

but yeah, ive seen the flanges.. i think they go for like 40 bucks.. i may ask if i can get them for half if i order a dozen.. then sell the manifolds exclusivly to the nissanforum people.. IIIIIIIIIIII DUNNNNOOOOOOOOO.. i need to get a job first.


----------

